# Norpro Funnel Pitcher



## cmzaha (Apr 9, 2016)

Does anyone remember the site that sold these pitchers very inexpensively? I simply cannot remember, but I think it was a farm supply or hardware store. Thanks. Dang old brain...:think:


----------



## dibbles (Apr 9, 2016)

I think it was a post of GiGi's, and I also think you are right that it was a hardware store. It seems that not long after she posted that I check on ordering some, and the price had increased. I ended up getting a couple - probably Amazon - I think Ace Hardware also had them on their website. It's been awhile - dang old brain.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 9, 2016)

Was it here... http://www.midlandhardware.com/166982.html#.Vwlx6HrxV68


----------



## dibbles (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes!! And the price is back to great. Maybe the price didn't go up and they were just out of stock. Good job Navigator!!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 9, 2016)

I just did a search and found them a few cents cheaper.  However, I didn't check for shipping...

http://www.directshoppingcenter.com..._source=Base&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=main

ETA:  never mind.  Their shipping is more expensive.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 10, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Was it here... http://www.midlandhardware.com/166982.html#.Vwlx6HrxV68


Thankyou, that is the company!!!


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 10, 2016)

Wait wait wait - weren't you railing at mine at the last meetup? Something about the narrow pour spout clogging or something? What on earth are you making now?! TELL ME!!!!


----------



## Soapsense (Apr 11, 2016)

http://www.idealtruevalue.com/store...feed=Froogle&gclid=CL7motG-hswCFRJZhgodUEQEuw

On Sale


----------



## wbocrafter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Pitcher with funnel spout*

They can also be found at Brambleberry Soap Making Supplies.  It's called an Easy Pour Mixing & Measuring Container.  It costs $5.75.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 24, 2016)

How hot can these things get? Could you make lip balm in them?


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 24, 2016)

I have made lip balm in them once, but the clean-up on that plastic is a pita. It felt like I kept washing and washing and washing....

I like glass for lip balms since it cleans up easier.


----------



## Catastrophe (Nov 17, 2016)

I just bought some from a guy on eBay, 12 for $35.39 shipped, cheapest I could find.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Norpro-Meas...ces-12-Pack-/391618736773?hash=item5b2e4bb285

(I realize this thread is old, just putting it here in case anyone else goes looking for them.)


----------



## dillsandwitch (Nov 19, 2016)

I also have just bought a heap for my soy melt adventures. I got 10 for $20 so I'm happy with that price.


----------



## QuirkyBlossom (Nov 19, 2016)

dillsandwitch said:


> I also have just bought a heap for my soy melt adventures. I got 10 for $20 so I'm happy with that price.



Where did you find 10 for $20?  I need to purchase some and would love to get a good deal like that.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Nov 19, 2016)

QuirkyBlossom said:


> Where did you find 10 for $20?  I need to purchase some and would love to get a good deal like that.




I got them from  Aussie Candle Supplies.  I dunno what shipping to the US would be on then though. would probably make it too expensive


----------



## QuirkyBlossom (Nov 19, 2016)

dillsandwitch said:


> I got them from  Aussie Candle Supplies.  I dunno what shipping to the US would be on then though. would probably make it too expensive



Yes it would. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## wbocrafter (Nov 23, 2016)

*Norpro pitchers*

Just found that Amazon carries the Norpro pitchers. four of them for $15.  Much cheaper than other vendors and if you're a prime member the shipping is free!!


----------



## Catastrophe (Nov 28, 2016)

Catastrophe said:


> I just bought some from a guy on eBay, 12 for $35.39 shipped, cheapest I could find.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Norpro-Meas...ces-12-Pack-/391618736773?hash=item5b2e4bb285
> 
> (I realize this thread is old, just putting it here in case anyone else goes looking for them.)



Just wanted to update that I received my funnel pitchers with no issues from this seller.  They took exactly a week to arrive.  Shipped, they were $2.95 each.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 28, 2016)

I got mine from Midland Hardware, $2.83 each. They also have infrared thermometers and heat guns.


----------

